#ubuntu-eu 2011-01-12
<jpds> Is there anyone around?
<zed> hi jpds
<zed> pong apollo13 :)
<jpds> zed: Hi, would you have something to do with eshu.ubuntu-eu.org ?
<apollo13> zed: oh dear
<apollo13> you won't be available finally?
<apollo13> mind finishing the eshu setup? :þ
<zed> yep
<jpds> ubuntu-br.org's DNS records disappeared about 2 weeks ago.
<zed> oh, strange...
<jpds> Very.
<jpds> But port 53 on eshu appears to be closed so I can't manipulate the TSIG things for it.
<zed> oh my god
<zed> i forgot to restore bind :)
<apollo13> zed: I love you; plz restore bind and fwman and munin
<apollo13> and whatever else I forgot there
<apollo13> and my account
<zed> apollo13: where is your ssh key ?
<apollo13> zed: https://launchpad.net/~apollo13/+sshkeys
<apollo13> oh and mind giving me some contact info were I can reach you; I don't like bugging julius to call huat to call you^^
<zed> apollo13: ssh apollo13@eshu.ubuntu-eu.org
<apollo13> zed: love you :)
 * zed 's going back to work, next episode in 1 hour :p
<apollo13> zed: happy with that as long as you actually know that something is still missing :)
<jpds> Is BIND back?
<apollo13> ys76: around?
#ubuntu-eu 2011-01-13
<serfus> hey there, we (in #ubuntu-il ) kicked locobot_1, but now we have decided that we want him back :)
<serfus> how can we call him?
<serfus> I would be glad if he who is in charge of the locobots shall ping me when he is available. thanks
#ubuntu-eu 2011-01-14
<zed> DNS should be back...
<EnTeQuAk> zed, can you give apollo13 proper access on eshu as he had before please?
<EnTeQuAk> good morning by the way :)
<zed> EnTeQuAk: he has
<EnTeQuAk> oh, okay
<EnTeQuAk> thanks
<apollo13> zed: did you read the mails, matthias added one on lisa too
<tonytiger> Hi everyone.
<tonytiger> I'm trying to update the DNS for ubuntu-uk.org and seem to be having issues. popey suggested I ask in here. Does that sound right?
#ubuntu-eu 2012-01-11
<encbladexp> zed, i we can't get eshu's data we don't need it anymore (FYI), gu will also kicked until the next 3-4 weeks because we don't need it too
<toddy> zed, we only need a backup of eshu data - the mailinglists. that are the most ubuntu mailing lists in germany for some years.
